# 1 minute questionnaire - time out of work for egg donation



## krissf (Jun 13, 2008)

Becoming an egg donor means that women need to attend their clinic for regular progress checks and egg collection. Often these appointments can be done very first thing in the morning but depending on where the clinic is, it can mean women are late for work. Egg collection means women have to take a day off at short notice.

How do you think employers should respond to a request for time out of work from a woman who wants to become an egg donor?

http://www.altrui.co.uk/time-out-of-work-poll/

We really want to get 200 responses to this and have 177 already - so only a few more to go. Please take a minute to answer - thanks!


----------

